# Buffalo Tools



## Rlstephens297 (Aug 7, 2021)

I recently received a Buffalo Tools air compressor. The problem is that one of the hose connector for the pump is broken and let all of the air out. I was wondering if replacing the dual outlet pump for a single outlet pump would harm the compressor? As soon as I get home from work I will post pictures of the pump if anyone can help me.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

sure post pix of what you are working on.
and snap pix of the tags as well.


----------



## Rlstephens297 (Aug 7, 2021)

The right side in the last picture is where it broke.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

do you have a tig welder?


----------



## Rlstephens297 (Aug 7, 2021)

No I do not. Nor have I ever used one lol.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

it would be handy for the repair.
so what is the budget on this rebuild?


----------



## Rlstephens297 (Aug 7, 2021)

Honestly I'm just wondering if I can replace the whole part in the last picture for one that takes a single hose. I have no need for two hoses.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

the style they have now is regulated on one port and unregulated on the other port.
you could drill tap the broken port and place in a plug, or tig weld it shut.
remember to tap carefully for the 125+ psi!
and use good red gasket maker to get the perfect seal.
let me know if you need links.
yea just replace the manifold with new is the best plan.
make sure to get the switch to match the pressure on the compressor.


----------



## Rlstephens297 (Aug 7, 2021)

Thanks. I already have a manifold that I found on Amazon just in case I couldn't change it. I might buy it and a single port manifold as a back up because there was only one of the dual ports left in stock.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

there ya go!


----------

